# Ben



## zimbris (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I thought my first post in this forum should be one dedicated to the dog who made me fall in love with the breed, my first GS dog, Ben.
Ben taught me the true meaning of loyalty (funny one has to learn that from a dog, huh..?)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ben was a handsome boy! So sorry you lost him


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rip beautiful boy. shepherds are such wonderful dogs. so hard to lose them.

i think it's perfect to learn about loyalty from a dog. they are so all about loyalty. 

welcome to the board.


----------

